# DC group training rides



## Rouleur (Mar 5, 2004)

Any info on fast group training rides/races would be greatly appreciated. I will be at a meeting in DC from Sunday May 20 to the following Wednesday. I was hoping to do a Sunday am ride. I also thought that there was a local training crit in northern VA on Tuesdays??? thanks in advance.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

The training crit in Northern Virginia is probably around McLean/Tysons. I know they used to have one out of there on Tuesdays and Thursdays, but that was 20 years ago. There is also a quasi road race out of Greenbelt, Maryland on Wednesdays. I did that a lot, but just don't have time for it right now. Maybe in a month or two.


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

Rouleur said:


> Any info on fast group training rides/races would be greatly appreciated. I will be at a meeting in DC from Sunday May 20 to the following Wednesday. I was hoping to do a Sunday am ride. I also thought that there was a local training crit in northern VA on Tuesdays??? thanks in advance.


wakefield park, in springfield. tues/thursdays

A/AA(MF) * 25 * VA * 6 PM * Wakefield Park (WKP)
Annandale Evening Speedworks . Hard riding in a suburban setting of smooth, quiet roads, staying within 3 mi of the park (with ample shortcuts). The plan is that the main group departs at 6:10 PM promptly, as any later riders have an easy intercept path--no matter how late! (E.g., a 6:30 PM departure should still be able to get 18 mi of riding with group.) Restrooms & live entertainment at the park. Note: some riders might ignore rain to ride. Dan Lehman [riDEsigns <> yahoo.com]


----------



## Rouleur (Mar 5, 2004)

*Thanks! Do you know where the group meets?*

Bas, thanks for the info. Do you know where the group meets at Wakefield Park? Thanks.


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

Rouleur said:


> Bas, thanks for the info. Do you know where the group meets at Wakefield Park? Thanks.


First parking lot group on the left. Between the softball fields.

the map is "old".. there are now 2 softball fields I believe on the right hand side.

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=...77.224327&spn=0.001469,0.002489&t=h&z=19&om=1


----------



## Big T (Feb 4, 2005)

Reston Bike Club rides on Tues/Thurs nights at 6:00. Levels 1 - 5, current Level 1 ride goes into the low 40s mileage wise, with the lower levels down from there.

http://www.restonbikeclub.org/folder.2005-05-04.8602713417/weeklyrides


----------



## cptab (Sep 12, 2002)

I hear there are daily training rides in East Potomac Park / Hains Point in DC during weekdays at noon. You may want to search around on some of the local team sites. Essentially, however, it is probably just laps around the park--a flat 3+mi oval with some cross/head/tails winds coming off the River. Thursday after work seems to attract some large packs too.


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

Rouleur said:


> Bas, thanks for the info. Do you know where the group meets at Wakefield Park? Thanks.


Did you make it any where?


----------

